# New Here TTC 2nd child with large hydro from c section Help!



## watson1973 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hiya my daughter is 3 and I had an emergency c section and ended up with large hydro that took 2 years to DX. It is not possible to operate as bowel has adhessions so we are going for IVF with hydro..........any sucsess storys with hydros would be great or accupuncure for hydros

Thanks


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Watson

sorry to hear about your problems. This might not be the best board to find out about success stories with hydros, but our lovely moderator skybreeze will be along soon and I'm sure she'll be able to point you in the right direction.

Do come and chat on our secondary thread if you fancy.

Hope your treatment works for you

Faithful x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Watson

Welcome to the board hun, I am very sorry it took 2 years to be dx with hydro... But at least you know the problem now...

Why not have a read here >>>> CLICK HERE

I am no expert on hydro I'm afraid, but why not post your question here, your'll be able to get more advice >>> CLICK HERE

Good luck with your IVF!! Accupuncure is great to do along side IVF, so its great if you can get it started.

Why not join us in our daily chat... *Daily messages*... CLICK HERE

Natalie xxx


----------

